# Cloak of Invisibility



## plunoir101 (Sep 25, 2011)

Ok, in the campaign im running, one of the PC's acquired a cloak of invisibility. Now, I've looked through a few books and haven't found anything. I have ruled that its to be treated the same as a ring of invisibility and lasts for 3min (CL 3rd). 

My question is, should the cloak have a limit to how many times per day it can be used? Or is it whenever as a standard action?

-Mike


----------



## Dandu (Sep 25, 2011)

If you're going to treat it as a ring, then there is no limit.


----------



## Jimlock (Sep 26, 2011)

Hope this helps some.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-legacy-discussion/308660-ring-invisibility.html


----------



## RUMBLETiGER (Sep 26, 2011)

Magic Item Compendium has the Vanisher Cloak, p.145.  3 charges, depending on if you use 1, 2 or 3 charges at a time, affects the number of rounds (4, 3 or 2) and how many allies you can make invisible with you (none, 1 or up to four).  This item is only 2500gp, so balances the limited use.


----------



## plunoir101 (Sep 26, 2011)

thanks guys!
Yeah I'm going to run it as _invisibility _being cast.


----------

